# Best desktop photo printer for photographers



## haring (Nov 11, 2010)

Can you recommend a printer to me which prints CDs, prints high quality prints for clients and ink doesn't cost a fortune... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Basically, which printer is the best for photographers?

I use my local photo printing lab for prints. However I want to print  5-10 high quality prints at home for those clients who only want to have  the digital pictures on DVDs. It takes forever to get around in Miami.  Traffic is horrible!

I have done my research and I came to the conclusion that these Canon printers are the best:* Canon Pixma PRO9500**, Canon Pixma PRO9000*.

Question: Do you have any experience with these printers?
Do you have any other printer to recommend?


----------



## table1349 (Nov 11, 2010)

This is where I would start looking: Welcome to Epson Professional Imaging - Epson America, Inc.

I have the 2880.  Produces the same quality prints as these but is more  designed for the home user that does not print a lot.  The ink  cartridges are much smaller than in this line of printers.  The 3880 or  4880 would probably fit your needs. I haven't seen the new 4900 yet.


----------



## ecr111 (Nov 11, 2010)

I bought a Canon Pixma Pro9000 a couple of months ago.
I have never owned a good photo printer before so I don't know better or worse but I love this printer.

I love being able to print a quick 8 x 10 to show the family and friends.
I think the quality rivals that of the common retailers.
I have too many requests now that people have seen my images printed.

I don't think I'm saving any money but I used to tag photos for large prints that were seldom/never ordered.

Instant (almost) gratification has a lot going for it.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 11, 2010)

My son has an Epson and I have HP - they both seem to work OK. A little known fact is home printing can cost a lot by the time you get the ink and photo paper. It may be OK for the occassional print but you'll eat up ink rather quickly if you print a lot.  I have been looking at the on line people such as Kodak or Mpix to see if I should get photos printed there.


----------



## Green Li (Nov 11, 2010)

Vinny said:


> My son has an Epson and I have HP - they both seem to work OK. A little known fact is home printing can cost a lot by the time you get the ink and photo paper. It may be OK for the occassional print but you'll eat up ink rather quickly if you print a lot.  I have been looking at the on line people such as Kodak or Mpix to see if I should get photos printed there.


I used to have a Continuous Ink System to save on the ink. Very significant cost cut!


----------

